# Beautiful Oboe for sale



## Olivia

I am regretfully having to part with my oboe as it is a waste for such a beautiful instrument to be sitting in a case .
The instrument is a Buffet crampon artiste,is in excellent condition and comes with a case ,reed case and 6 free popular beginner oboe books .
It is a perfect beginner or student oboe and will serve the player as far as grade 6.
the price i am looking for is £500 ONO i would be willing to ship . Please contact me using the forum's private messaging for further details or photos.


----------

